
What I've Learned About Venture Funding - joeyespo
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2015/08/20/what-ive-learned-about-venture-funding/
======
ChuckMcM
The best quote: _" Our market is simply back-logged with companies that will
never go public any time soon, that are far too expensive for most buyers to
take out and who feel very good on paper but have painted themselves into a
corner."_

You reach a point, and then its make it or die, no other check-ups, no other
funding rounds. Once you can't be acqui-hired you have set the clock, make a
profit or die, there is no other way out. If you're in that situation and you
don't yet know what the product is, its a very stressful time.

~~~
bane
Yet there's some _really_ oddball funding stories out there, I'd love an
interpretation of this:

[https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/palantir-
technologie...](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/palantir-technologies)

~~~
ChuckMcM
Palintir promised the government they could provide information awareness from
unstructured sources. That is like telling one of the knights of the round
table you know where the Grail is.

~~~
bane
So does 3 rounds of private equity "investment" mean they're now a private
company?

~~~
joshu
All companies except for public companies are private companies. Or is this a
trick question?

